# Emersed anubias



## tuvok (May 15, 2005)

I am trying to get a submersed anubias to grow emersed. I am thinking of putting it in a plastic container with gravel, filling the cantainer up to the rhizome, and covering the container with plastic wrap. At this point there will be no aquatic life in with the plant. Would it be safe to use ferts intended for terrestrial houseplants to make sure the anubias has some sort of nutrient supply? I would rinse the plant thoroughly before introducing it back into the paludarium that I am planning on building. Does this seem like a viable plan or is there a better approach toward emersing anubias?


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Anubias are not a really emersed plant, so it grows quite well emersed. All that you think is right, only be carefull with ferts, anubias is a slow growth plant, use little part of the recommended dosage for the fert.


I love Voyager sagas...


----------



## RTR (Oct 28, 2005)

Anubias are emerse plants, and emerse grow much faster than they do submerse. Very high humidty is required in transition from submerse to emerse growth.


----------

